#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Excel: Διαξονική κάμψη

## Evan

Να ρωτήσω κάτι οκ στο ΦΕΣΠΑ δεν υπάρχει ποσοστό εκμετάλλευσης διατομής αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει με ένα excelaki χεράτα; Θα μου πεις οκ θέλει χρόνο αλλά δεν θα το κάνεις και στην κάθε κακοπληρωμένη μελέτη.
...

----------


## Evan

> @Evan
> Βαγγέλη, άμα μου πεις πως θα ελέγξεις τα υποστυλώματα (διαξονική κάμψη στο excel) προσφέρομαι να κάτσω και να το στήσω.


 
δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να περάσουμε σε excell το διάγραμμα CEB για διαξονική καταπόνηση υπ/τος;

----------


## majakoulas

Σε excel το πρόβλημα διαξονικής κάμψης ζόρικο να λυθεί.
Καθώς πρέπει ουσιαστικά να δημιουργήσεις επιφάνεια αστοχίας και να ελέγξεις αν όλα τα σημεία των συνδιασμών είναι εντός.
Παλιότερα είχα κάνει σε matlab ρουτίνες υπολογισμού της επιφάνειας αλλά μόνο για οπλισμό στις τέσσερις γωνίες.
...

----------

